# Heater "101"....



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm hoping someone can help - We have an '02 28BHS and have ALWAYS been to campgrounds where we had hookups. This weekend, we're going dry camping for the first time! (Hard to believe, I know!!).

My question is, how exactly do you turn on and run the heater with no hookups? Is there a step by step set of directions anywhere?

We also have a Carrier AC and there is a mode on there for "heat", but I'm not sure that this is where we actually run heat from....I'm assuming there is some kind of way to run the heat off of the batteries, or propane tanks from the actual furnace?

Thanks, in advance, for any help or further direction!!

go6car


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> I'm hoping someone can help - We have an '02 28BHS and have ALWAYS been to campgrounds where we had hookups. This weekend, we're going dry camping for the first time! (Hard to believe, I know!!).
> 
> My question is, how exactly do you turn on and run the heater with no hookups? Is there a step by step set of directions anywhere?
> 
> ...


The furnace works off the 12 volt battery. Just use it as usual. Warning though, it will drain the battery pretty fast if it is cold out.
[/quote]

What is cold? We have not gotten our jackets out yet in Maryland. I still have my ac on in the house. Still wearing sandals and shorts.

I probably should not have said anything because we are going camping in Lancaster, PA this weekend and it will get cold because I asked about the cold....

Linda


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Holy cow -- I just realized that your member number is 81 !!! Now thats an old timer...

You run the heater just like normal -- but unlike running it off of 120V -- you will be running it off of a 12V battery ... and yes -- it will zap the battery pretty quick -- especially if you only have a one 12V...

make sure your propane tanks are full - the heater requires good gas flow -- so a low tank will not fire up the heater -- but turn on the tanks -- put the remote on heat -- set the temp -- and the 12Volt fan should kick on and do the rest --

I would make sure that the heater fires up at the house before heading out -- if it doesn't let us know -- lots of trouble shooting avail in case it fails to light...

As for as the button that says heat on the A/C -- that is in case you lose the remote control and you are on 120V .. press the heat button and it kicks the heater on with a predetermined temperature of 68degrees...

if you hit cool it has a preset of 72 degrees....

PS - make sure that if you are dry camping that the refridgerator humidity control on the door is turned OFF -- that will zap DC quickly...


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Holy cow -- I just realized that your member number is 81 !!! Now thats an old timer...
> 
> You run the heater just like normal -- but unlike running it off of 120V -- you will be running it off of a 12V battery ... and yes -- it will zap the battery pretty quick -- especially if you only have a one 12V...
> 
> ...


And I feel old too, LOL!!







I don't post often enough....

Thank you for this information. And trying it at home first is a great idea!! I wasn't sure if I just used the remote and selected "heat" if that was enough....

Seriously, THANK YOU!!


----------



## dsperl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello- we had our Outback 28 FRLS 5th wheel out last November- the furnace lights, and begins to heat, and then we hear it "stumble" and "spits and pops". It does heat the camper, but runs irregularly almost the entire week. We had a RV service tech investigate his summer and the furnace ran beautifully for an entire day. Now, we are back out with it again in November, and it's doing the same thing. Help???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We dry camp all the time and if you don't go crazy on running the heater, you'll be fine for a weekend trip.

Just heat up the trailer before bed and then crank it back down before going to sleep. No reason to have the trailer at 68-70 degrees when everyone is snuggled in their bed.

Let us know how the first dry camping weekend goes.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Member 81 and this was the sixth and seventh post. I ll say ya don t post much.







Welcome back, we ve grown a little







Good to hear from you tho









John


----------

